# Red spots on tortoise shell



## Loffredom (May 6, 2015)

Hey guys. I am fairly new to keeping tortoises and noticed some red spots on my female Russian Tortoises shell just recently. They seem to be bloody and to be developing around a growth ring on the shell. She does not appear to be distressed or in any sort of pain. She is eating fine and eats a lot as well. I keep her housed with a male Russian about the same size and they seem to get along and mind their own business. I have a cuddle bone in the box (which I very rarely see them eat, if ever) and I feed them a lot of different varieties of leafy greens from dandelion greens, chicory, kale, escarole, watercress, and more. I have tried to feed them a powdered calcium supplement in the past but the white turns them off from eating. I also have a full spectrum UV bulb lighting the tank and try to soak them at least once a week. Does anyone have any idea what this could be? Is it serious?


----------



## G-stars (May 6, 2015)

"I keep her housed with a male Russian about the same size and they seem to get along and mind their own business"

That looks like blood to me, and I would bet that it had something to do with that male. You need to separate them ASAP. At least until you rule out aggression. Which is very likely the case here.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (May 6, 2015)

welcome to the forums! your torts NEED to be separated, one day you will come home to one of them missing an arm or an eye. tortoises are not social animals they do not do well in pairs. think the blood is caused by them being too dry, they deep moist substrate, soaks multiple times a week and access to water at all times. the reason they are not eating is because they are too stressed out to go look for the food. read this entire care sheet. can you post some enclosure pics? also if you have anymore questions just ask.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...together-a-lesson-learned-the-hard-way.94114/


----------



## tortdad (May 6, 2015)

Your poor baby is being bullied. It's time to separate them before it ends in death.


----------



## Loffredom (May 7, 2015)

I'll try and separate them for a week or two and see how they are doing then. I just find it hard to believe it was caused by aggression because when I say they mind each others business I mean there is almost no interaction between the two other than when I put food in their enclosure and they see each other, but who knows what goes on while I'm not home. 'll take your guys' word for it. Also I should clarify myself, when I said they don't eat I meant the cuddle bone int he tank. They are both eating and acting healthy other than those red spots on the shell.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 7, 2015)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

The new growth on a tortoise's shell is very tender and sensitive. The only way for blood to be appearing on that new growth is from something bumping/injuring it. My guess would be the male is ramming her to breed her. You may not see it, but bloody spots don't happen on their own.

It's already been said, but I'll just reinforce it: Tortoises are solitary animals. They neither want nor need other tortoises for companionship. Tortoises fight to remove other tortoises from their territory. And Russian tortoises are among the scrappiest tortoises there are.


----------



## Loffredom (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. I will separate them and see if that solves the problem. I don't have the room to house two separate tortoise enclosures so if need be I know a few people who can provide her a good home.


----------

